# Thyroid Medication ?



## darlisar (Aug 1, 2010)

Hi, I was curious after reading about a few people taking things like nature-throid, and I believe grains, if is this a natural thyroid suppliment/medication that is over the counter or at health food store? I was told I have Hashimotos(daughter does as well), when being seen for constipation problems. I do experience always being cold, cold hands/feet, fatigue etc. However my TSH was in normal range and just told to monitor periodically(TSH 3.89, norm .4-4.0). I was referred to GI dr for the abdominal pain and constipation. The constipation has gradually gotten worse, even with me taking different medications for it. It has gotten to point where even with taking Miralax, I can go up to 15 days without going to restroom. From GI visit, I had colonoscopy last week trying to find cause, and that all came back normal. I was told to just increase my fiber for the constipation and that was it(which I already take suppliment). Im still in the same boat after seeing GI dr, of not being able to go, which makes me wonder if maybe could be related to Hashi's even with TSH in range. Just curious if there was anything natural for thyroid I might be able to try to see if helps eliviate that problem.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

Have you had your free T3 & free T4 as well as your TPO? What were your levels? The TPO will tell you if you have antobodies for Hashi's. 
Nature Throid is a natural thyroid medication that I was given by my naturopath, but couldn't take it. As it turns out, I don't need medication yet as my thyroid is still functioning. If you do start Nature Throid, be careful. It gave me BAD hyperthyroidism symptoms, but I sure it's because I didn't need it.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

The medications you are referring to all require a prescription. I'm unaware of any oOTC products that would help, but I haven't dabbled much into that, so others might be able to help.

I will say that I dealt with terrible constipation for years and years and years and was always told everything was normal and I needed to increase my fiber intake. They also suggested antidepressants (I declined). It hasn't been until now, ~10 years later, that I've had my thyroid removed and am on replacement hormones that my stomach is now cooperating with me...so, I do feel your pain!


----------



## darlisar (Aug 1, 2010)

I just double checked, but no the T3 & T4 labs were not done, just the TSH and TPO AB, which was 940.9 w/normal <5.6. It was based on those results the dr said I had hashi's. But said TSH was "normal" so just periodically check. Didn't even say, how often or anything, this was all done thru a letter in the mail. She ran the antiobodies test, when asking for family history and I told her about my daughter having it since age 10(13 now). I'm just trying to figure out what to do about the constipation problem. The dr that ordered colonoscopy was a PA, and said was running a few different tests, but thought my prob was IBS and only way to diagnose is to eliminate everything else. The person doing the colonoscopy was a different dr than the PA, and just said increase fiber and for further problems follow up with primary dr. So nothing really came about from the initial visit or even from colonoscopy because if it is IBS they didn't say as well as what to do to help with it. So I'm left with severe constipation, and not really sure what to do. I remembered before my daughter was diagnosed she would get bad constipation that would cause abdominal pain. Since taking thyroid meds and TSH has dropped, she does not have this prob anymore.


----------



## sjmjuly (Mar 23, 2012)

I was just recently diagnosed after having years of gut problems. No matter what I ate I got physically ill or had heartburn. Alot of people with Hashi's are gluten intolerant. I followed my doc's instructions and went gluten free about three weeks ago. I feel SOOOO much better. 
I had been feeling horrible for over a year until I found out I had Hashi's and the thyroid meds only made it worse. Now I am gluten free, take Selenium along with vitamins and the majority of my symptoms are gone now. I also take a thyroid supplement called Thytrophin. My antibodies (TPO) was 439. Along with the Nature Throid, you may want to look into maybe changing your diet. Gluten does awful things to some people.


----------



## lainey (Aug 26, 2010)

Umm, your GI evaluation leaves a lot to be desired honestly.

Miralax isn't the only thing to use....have you tried milk of magnesia? This also works by adding water to the stool, and is not a stimulant.

My doc advised me that you can use either of these daily, indefinitely if you like. I do, along with psyillium fiber as capsules.

That said, there is a short list of prescription medications that will also help.

Your GI doc could have been a lot more helpful in that area.

Not to say that lowering your TSH will help (that never worked for me), but you can view the IBS as a problem in its own right, and treat accordingly.


----------



## darlisar (Aug 1, 2010)

Yes I agree about the GI evaluation. I was expecting if colonoscopy came back ok, then to have a follow up appt w/the PA first seen. At least to go over the lab results and let me know if it was IBS and if so then what to do about it. Originally I was told that Miralax could be used indefinately, but this doesn't always work either. Just frustrating is all.


----------

